# Boredom projects, Who's got em?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Who has that project that sits around and gets worked on once in awhile? Or it gets worked on while you're waiting for paint to dry or a soldering iron to heat up? This is mine. It's a rear engine railbus. It's not from any prototype, but I have looked at a picture of something similar some time back. It's powered by a north west short line motor (which is quite noisey) and when finished some year it will be battery powered and have sound. So far it has been built from scrap laying around and bits from the parts box. To go much further though i'm gonna have to spend some money. Maybe i should just put it back on the shelf for later....

[url="


----------



## ZamValley (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Terry, That's really great!!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Terry! 

At this point in time ALL my projects are long term projects. I've lately been trying to strighten up the workshop and make it workable again. Pursuant to that I've dragged the boxes of metal wheels out and started to install them on cars stored in the workshop. Including a scratch built someday car. I had bolsters made and now have a set of LGB modern trucks with metal wheels on it as of last night. Now to get some wood and get the router set up to make the body. This project will be a long depressed center flat car with for trucks as shown in an old RMC years ago. Several other projects like that in various stages of "parts collection" but most are not started. Several boxes of LGB ore cars that need assembled. A snow plow kit from NESL that needs finished. Track cleaning cars that need started and finished. A Playmobil work loco that will be converted to a plow. A consolidation on couplers across ALL the rolling stock at some point too. A Big Bird Express toy that needs converted along with an Elmo loco and cars carrying Oscar & Cookie Monster. An LGB F7 that needs repainted into one of the Wellsville Addison & Galeton units. Also a Scratch built Wellsville Addison & Galeton 125 ton GE Center Cab switcher. These are a simply a few of the porjects that hit my mind. 

Chas 


Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry; 

I like it! Looks like something a strapped-for-cash railroad would build to get paying passengers on a low use line. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ALL my projects are worked on once in a while. 
it is not my profession, but my hobby. so i build when and what i want - at the pace and with the pauses, that i want.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My projects are usually done in the winter and two actually were completed! My long-term project is converting an LGB C&S #6 B3C into a C&S #22 (or #21, I haven't decided as yet) B3B. It's sitting on my workbench about 85% complete. I really ought to finish it up but getting the layout and the garden ready for the season has become my top priority.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That railbus looks great! 

I usually work straight through on each project, but sometimes I get one that for one reason or another, just doesn't get my juices going. Then it may get worked on a little bit here and there whenever the mood strikes. Right now the bakery I've been trying to finish for months fits that description.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks really cool!!!!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

You do great work in wood what is it made out of?.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Its made from bass wood and styrene. 

Terry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Last count I still have 10 or 12 projects in various stages of incompletion, a honey-do list as long as my arm, and 4 webpages that need updating..... what's this "boredom" you speak of? I might like to try it


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I rotate projects... the answers come when I'm not thinking about it 

Ponders send me in the right direction.... 

When stumped for a solution, I'll work on somethin' else and out of the blue my answer comes to me or the project grows dust waiting.... 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Terry- Nice work on the railbus. One of my "back burner" projects has been an old Hubley road grader that I've been restoring. I know its not exactly a train project, but I really wanted to use it for a construction scene on my layout. It's hard to find a grader in 1/24ish scale. I don't know exactly what scale this one is, so I can talk myself into thinking it's 1/24! When I received it, it was a beat up, rusted relic. So, it sat on the shelf and every now and then I'd do some work on it- strip paint, remove rust, lose small parts, hunt around for lost small parts..... In the end, I think it turned out pretty good. Besides, it's got my name (Diesel) on the side!!!









-Kevin.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

didn't hubley mainly build in 1/20th scale? All of my hubley models are. But either way that is one fine lookin grader. 

Terry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Business is very slow due to the economy and I've worked 2 days in the past 3 months. They are *ALL* boredom projects.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Terry- You're probably right. I bet most Hubley stuff is 1/20. This grader seems kinda small, though. I placed a 1/24 figure next to the door, and he looks like he would just about fit in. A also have a beat up Hubley school bus in pieces on the "backburner." Hubley stuff definitely lacks the finer details that a lot of other diecast vehicles have. Especially the inexpensive Chinese stuff that is currently available (Maisto, Jada, etc.). Maybe I'll try to put some interior details on the bus....... someday........ 

-Kevin.


----------

